# AEP time!?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm looking forward to making several trips down to the AEP ponds this year. Only been there a few times and I got a lot of bassin/exploring to do. My question is: When do you AEP guys start going down there for the bass and what month generally is the most productive. I found I did very well in April/May last year. Just seeing what input you guys have. Thanks and see you down there maybe!

Dre


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Ice-out until June is pretty good. Many of the camp areas do not open up until about April sometime. So if you go early, be prepared to camp at an area you may be unfamiliar with.

Good luck! Let's see some pictures of bigguns'!!!


----------



## m_miller (Jun 2, 2005)

Im planning on heading down to do some scouting sometime next month after all the ponds thaw. Anybody know what the ice is like? Im wanting to find some new ponds to fish this year so im wanting to go down when the ice is off but before the leaves start on the trees.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

In my opinion, April and May are my best times to go and scout out ponds with pigs. I spend a lot of time making mental notes of which ponds have the big girls spawning in them, and that's about it. I will sometimes catch a fish or two then, but normally it's just to get out and get ready for Sept.

September is the time that the big girls put the feed on. Getting older, having kids, and everything else has taken its toll on my fishing time in the fall, but that is when we normally would get the biggest fish. It also seemed like they were a lot more eager to bite.

For me I have found that it is frustrating to catch spawning fish, and I don't fish to get frustrated. I know that it in the fall they will be hungry, so that's when I go with the intent of catching a big girl, and over a couple days fishing, We always hang at least one hawg...  Not literally...but we at least get a pic or two...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

But you can still catch the hawgs pre during and post spawn? Basically April through June? I have done well in the months before but I don't think I have tried fall. Which do you all like better, spring or fall down there?


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, you can't catch them sitting on your couch, so anytime fishing you can catch them, which I'm sure you know that.

Pre, Post, and during spawn for that matter, big fish will bite, but... 
in my opinion, I think they are easier to catch in the fall...at least for me.

I have caught 5lbers on back to back casts the first week of May, and had an awesome day fishing only two ponds. All the fish that day come on white buzz baits, and it was a cold spring. I just threw it for the heck of it, and was pleasantly surprised.

It just seems that for 6+ lb fish, I would catch them in the fall. I have never caught one that big during the spring. Maybe it is dumb luck, or whatever, but it's just shaken out that way for me.

If you have never fished there in the fall, give it a try. The cold nights, and the warm days make the fish hungry... 

Here is one that I caught at my bachelor party which was the first week of Sept. Not the biggest, but one of the most memorable.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice fish man, heck of a bachelor party I bet. Fishin, then fish fry, then some boozin. Nice pond by the way, pretty sure I have fished it twice. I will just give Spring and Fall a try, and what the heck a little Summer too!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

No fish fry, but some drinking might have occured. 

I've only ever fished that pond once, and haven't been back since, due to the walk there, and the high wall that we went down to get to it. We definitely have a select few that we hit every trip, and then we try to take a day to try a new area out. 

Good luck this year down there. I miss not getting down there like we did in college. Maybe my dad was right...we did have it made back then...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

We definitely go on some adventures when we look for some of those ponds. Sometimes we find they don't even have fish in them, or atleast we are convinced. You are right though I have been out of college for 5 years and wish I could have taken advantage of the free time I had back then. Stupid work these days gettin in the way of fishing!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone else plan on taking a trip down to AEP this spring?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

dre said:


> Anyone else plan on taking a trip down to AEP this spring?


I've got a pretty big fish-camp scheduled for early April with my family and some friends. We'll have: canoes, jon boats, small V-bottoms, bass boats, a few camping trailers, and tents. Hopefully, the bite will be on!!!
I didn't take the time to get down there last season, so I've got some makin' up to do this season.


----------



## bluegillslayer (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone what what ponds hold crappie in them havent been down there for a few years thinking of getting back down after walleye run.


----------

